# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Ubuntu Linux 8.04 final release set for April 24

## wise-wistful

Features include easier Windows installation options
When they're released in final form on April 24, the new server and desktop variants of Ubuntu Linux Version 8.04 will include features aimed at making the open-source operating system easier to deploy and use.

Available as beta versions since March 20, the new Ubuntu 8.04 versions, code-named Hardy Heron, are scheduled to include:
A first-time Windows installation option called Wubi, which allows users to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a machine like they would install any Windows application, rather than requiring a separate hard drive partition for a full install. 

This option will allow Windows users to try Ubuntu on a Windows-equipped computer without changing their installed Windows operating system. Ubuntu 8.04 can then be uninstalled like any other Windows application, and users can decide to install it on a separate partition if they want.

KVM virtualization, which is now integrated with Ubuntu 8.04, allowing easier guest creation and management of virtual machines by administrators.
Inkscape 0.46, which brings native PDF support to Ubuntu.
A world clock applet, which can display the time and weather of multiple locations at once.
The Brasero CD and DVD burning application, which will complement the CD/DVD burning functions of Nautilus and replace the previously used Serpentine audio CD burning utility.
A new easier to configure firewall application called ufw.
Additional memory protection to help defend against root kits and other malicious code introduced by hackers.

Ubuntu will stop providing updates and support for its 18-month old Ubuntu 6.10 Linux operating system on April 25, the day after Version 8.04 is released. Support and updates will continue for the 7.04 and 7.10 releases, which were released more recently.
computerworld

----------

